# "Refresh" mit PHP ?



## A5 Infoschlampe (20. Dezember 2001)

hi

einfach und schnelle frage:
mit welchen php befehl kann ich denn die seite einmal "aktualisieren bzw refreshen" ????

und 2te frage: mit welchem befehl kann ich eine URL aufrufen in einem neuen _blank fenster ???

dankeschöön

ciao


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Dezember 2001)

1. 
	
	
	



```
<?
header("Location: $PHP_SELF");
?>
```
So sollte das gehn!
2. <a href="Seite.php" target="_blank">


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (20. Dezember 2001)

sorry mein fehler: 1 eins ok danke, aber zu 2. : das ist ja klar, ich meinte nur einen automatischen aufruf einer URL, aber ohne Java, auch mit HEADER ?

und ausserdem bringt er mir zu 1. folgende fehlermeldung, wie ich eben gesehen habe:


Warning: Cannot add header information - headers already sent by (output started at c:\programme\apache group\apache\htdocs\first\index.php4:19) in c:\programme\apache group\apache\htdocs\first\comreg.php4 on line 243


----------



## matt (20. Dezember 2001)

bei der funktion header() muss beachtet werden, dass davor noch nichts an output kam. sprich überhaupt kein text. ansonsten kommt diese fehlermeldung, die du geschrieben hattest. das is genau wie bei cookies 

zu 2.: mit php funktioniert das nicht. soweit kannst du den browser dann auch nich steuern, wenn man es überhaupt steuern nennen kann. sprich, du *musst* das mit html regeln und so schreiben, wie es T&P geschrieben hat...

matt


----------



## MIniMe_ (20. Dezember 2001)

*mist, kann man nichmal anonym schreiben, is mir ja so peinlich die frage...*

ehem, "header" ? 
"php_self" ?

*bitte nicht auslachen!*


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (20. Dezember 2001)

$PHP_SELF = eine Standardvariable von PHP die die Datei angibt, die gerade aufgerufen wird.

header() => http://dk.php.net/manual/de/function.header.php


----------

